# New Middleware Technology Quadruples SSD Speed



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> A Japanese research team developed a technology to drastically improve the writing speed, power efficiency and cycling capability (product life) of a storage device based on NAND flash memory (SSD).


Here


----------

